# Home theather Construction



## chanarra (Oct 8, 2014)

I am planning to Build a Home theater Room in my basement, my room size is 12(W) SqFt * 20(L)Sq Ft *8(H)

I am seeing lots of websites stating about the genie clips do I need them to install? or I can just use the R-19 insulation and the dry wall . and place the acoustic panels and brass straps ? can you please help me what all materials are required for constrcting and what is the recommend Screen Size? and projector ? and speakers

My budget is $5000 to $ 6000

Mike


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome.

Whether you choose to use clips and channel depends on how concerned you are with isolation of sound getting out (and in) of the space. If you are not concerned with sound getting out, then you don't need to use the clips. If isolation is important, then some sort of clip/channel would be good on on the walls and the ceiling. Insulating all cavities is a must regardless.

There are a lot of other factors that go into what treatments would go into the room. How many seats/people? How many rows? 

Set your seats properly first and then look at the screen size that is appropriate for that seating distance. THX spec says included viewing angle should be between 36 and 50 degrees. Don't fall into the trap of getting a huge screen and then having to put the speakers and seats in bad positions to make that work right.


----------



## chanarra (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for your inputs,, I am planning to have a seating capacity for 4" people all in the single Row.

as I am having 20 SqFt room length I am planning to seat at 15 or 16 Sr Ft away from the screen.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Think more like 7' behind you. That gives the option for both bass control and diffusion behind you and gets you in a place that's not as boomy in the bass and is not in a position that has a lot of strong length room modes.


----------

